# Winter Muskie On!



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I generally do not fish for Muskies when I am targeting Saugeyes, but past couple years happen to notice a trend: I catch more Muskies when I do not target them. Earlier in the year I had a few of them on while chasing the Saugeyes before the spring (March through May). Lately been running into them again. Past several months had a few more, but in parallel have lost some lures and one broke my reel (clutch) about a month ago. Nevertheless it has always been a blast and I always try quick releases.

Last night I was out chasing the Saugeyes after a week of no fishing due to family events. I planned to fish 5 spots since the weather was brisk ~38F and little wind (I like wind at least 8mph). The moon was full but with no wind I knew it was going to be tough. First spot I hit for an hour and barely had two bumps. I know a couple folks were there for a few hours earlier with only a couple caught, so I opted to hit the flows. I went to a shallow flow starting with a White Shadow Rap, I felt a bump after cast number 3 but nothing else. The water was slightly stained so I opted for Mr Blue (Blue/Green Jerkbait and colleague of Mr White). First cast and got a hard strike taking reel fast after setting the hook. I knew exactly what I had after a few seconds, it was Big Rhonda from last week - I lost a Muskie in the spot just the prior week. I barely had a glimpse before but was glad I got my lure back. This time I had tightened my reel just a tad and maintained pressure. As she got closer I realized the flow is about two feet lower than the prior week and no possible manner to get her out safely (plus I had no net). There was one more person nearby at a distance but no net either. After a couple minutes and getting her closer, I moved to an area I recognized and jumped down a couple feet of my ledge into rocks which steep (boots half way in the water). After a few failed attempts I finally had my grippers in her jaw only to realize all three trebles were lodged in the inner/outer jaw. She kept tossing around hitting the rocks and by this I knew I could not save her. So, only thing for me to do is make sure I get her out. Getting her off the rocks and carrying her back over that two foot ledge was tasking. While I had her out she tosses a couple more times, but eventually settled. I checked over and got my leatherman to pull my trebles, two of the three were bent in tight into the jaw line. In the end, I don't think I would have been able to pull the hooks out safely enough without exhausting her. This is the last thing I had in mind of harvesting last night, but she went up on my roof rack (hoping tomorrow's rain gets some of the smell off). Gladly a buddy came to pick her up later at my home to harvest. She came out at 46 inches and 27lbs (she had a thick girth). Somehow timing is odd since last night was the first time I put my nets in the garage, I generally don't carry them. At this weight with my Saugeye setup, it was a great experience and thankful for this fish; plus not snapping my rod/line (getting lure back) made it even more worthwhile. TightLines!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great fish rey, congrats that thibg is a monster.... an not being sarcastic here. Musky meat is good. They can be tricky because of the y-bone but once you master that its easy.
The slimy shad like smell is horible though,feel sorry for your car man,lol.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice job man ! them muskies can be a handful after dark .....


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, that’s a trophy, congrats!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great fish rey, congrats that thibg is a monster.... an not being sarcastic here. Musky meat is good. They can be tricky because of the y-bone but once you master that its easy.
> The slimy shad like smell is horible though,feel sorry for your car man,lol.


Thanks man. I have eaten Muskie before and it does taste good, I usually take my time when I cut Muskie/Pike. Only good thing about the smell on my car is it will keep people away...lol.


----------



## Clefisherman (Oct 29, 2017)

reyangelo said:


> Thanks man. I have eaten Muskie before and it does taste good, I usually take my time when I cut Muskie/Pike. Only good thing about the smell on my car is it will keep people away...lol.


Grea


----------



## Clefisherman (Oct 29, 2017)

Awesome catch. Was that in the GMR?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good write up and a great catch. Congrats !!!!! 
You did however forget to tell us if you caught any eyes.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait you were fishing where with no net and no pliers? Someone told me not to do that... oh and the same time you posted this one "snipped" me.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Good write up and a great catch. Congrats !!!!!
> You did however forget to tell us if you caught any eyes.


Thanks Skippy. It was my second location out of the five planned. None at the first location except the two bumps, no wind so didn't expect much. Second location caught the Muskie and just called it a night since it was tasking enough to carry it back to the car. I will be out tonight and hoping I can provide a report. I did learn something that night though. I had a few HJ's not tuned and already used my last lead pieces, forgot to purchase some this year. But I had plenty of duo snaps and it worked just as good to balance out my lures. With winds hitting 20mph+, it should be interesting.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

mikeiss said:


> Wait you were fishing where with no net and no pliers? Someone told me not to do that... oh and the same time you posted this one "snipped" me.


I generally fish with no net unless I am targetting Muskie/Catfish or on a boat/kayak. During my spring/summer wading I take a net since some flows have strong current, a net helps keep a fish caught rather than fighting the flow to grab a fish. A net would be nice but on prior years found myself using it less than 1% of the time. With regards to pliers, I carry several types but primarily use my everyday leatherman. Not sure about the "snipped" mention, maybe I made a typo but do not see it.

Happy Fishing!


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

I am the guy u helped out at the spillway a year or two go. My pliers were in the truck, no net, no grip. Hooked 3 musky in 20 mins. I was trying to catch saugeye. What I mean by snipped, I set the hook last nite and rogue was gone instantly.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

mikeiss said:


> I am the guy u helped out at the spillway a year or two go. My pliers were in the truck, no net, no grip. Hooked 3 musky in 20 mins. I was trying to catch saugeye. What I mean by snipped, I set the hook last nite and rogue was gone instantly.


Ah yes, I remember. Regarding losing lures "snipped", that has happened 5 or 6 times this year with Muskies. This will be Muskie number 7 or 10 caught (brought in) for the year, can't recall at this moment. The times I have brought them in without getting "snipped" is when the lure is still outside of its mouth (at minimum the line outside), most the time I have had one or two trebles on nicely (part of the lure outside it mouth). In this instance, the lure was on just on the outside/partial (angle) inside, all three trebles on but I think the key here was my line was on the outside and I managed my reel drag just enough to keep her (and the line) outside of its teeth (sharp areas). When I specifically target Muskie I normally use a light steel leader to prevent having the line cut. Goodluck out there Mike.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish! Congratulations.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

What a fish Rey! Nicely done! 5# test?


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy crap! Nice fish that things almost as big as you! FYI I definatley know where that bush is


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> What a fish Rey! Nicely done! 5# test?


Thanks. This was on my 8lb test line, moved up to it the very same day too. Hoping to stay on 8lbs until water freezes over.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

What a stud I can only imagine the battle!!!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

How big was the one in your profile pic?


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats Rey and I'm a little jealous. I've been trying to get my own winter muskie for a few weeks to no avail. Great report and an excellent catch. Super cool.


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

steelshep said:


> Congrats Rey and I'm a little jealous. I've been trying to get my own winter muskie for a few weeks to no avail. Great report and an excellent catch. Super cool.


That’s a real wall Hanger. You did a fine job bringing it in under the conditions. Congrats.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice fish dude!!


----------

